# lava lamp count down



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

28 yes ,28 lamps! plus if i turn them on while the tv and the pc is on it'll pop the fuse! so i have to expaned in to the next room.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

.....????....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hell, those things put out so much heat, you could heat FE's house with 28. Don't burn down your house.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

up to 32!! and 3 plasma balls~


----------

